# Mares squirting



## nijinsky (6 August 2007)

My maiden mare was AI'd on Wednesday.  I'm not 100% convinced she will take as there was quite a lot of fluid build up &amp; she had several wash outs plus a caslick performed.  I have to wait another 9 days for her first scan to see if she is or not.  We brought her home on Saturday &amp; she was squirting a lot, so straight away I associate that with being in season, or could she just be marking her territory again, could she be pregnant &amp; still squirting???? Is this normal??


----------



## Fahrenheit (6 August 2007)

Most mares show in season a day or two after ovulation (or my bunch of tarts do!), I am assuming that it was Fresh Semen they put it, if so they probably put it in with the thought of her ovulating Wednesday night/Thursday so it is possible that she was just showing on the tail end of her season on Saturday, has she done it since Saturday??

I did know a pony once that was covered on 3 seasons one year and then again the following April, the owner didn't believe in scanning  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the mare foaled 2 months later in June, she had actually got the mare in foal on the first season she covered her on..... its a very rare case though and I don't see that it could have ever have been a true season but the mare was obviously just a raging tart!


----------



## nijinsky (6 August 2007)

No it was frozen, so I assume they inseminate when ovulating which was Wednesday.  According to vets timing was perfect, etc, she was clear of all fluid when inseminated &amp; they think the reason for the fluid was she was sucking in too much air, hence the caslick.  I'll know next week anyway, I just don't want to get my hopes up &amp; thought does squirting mean she's actually in season - therefore not pregnant or was it because she's back home &amp; making her mark again - if horses do that.


----------



## DollyPentreath (6 August 2007)

My maiden mare was AI'd with frozen on wednesday too.. She's been squirting since she's been home too, so although as a first time breeder, I don't know if it's normal, at least they're both doing the same thing!!

Fingers crossed for both girls scans.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I've done the nail test already but I'll no way be saying what it did till I find out for sure, superstitous old thing that I am!


----------



## nijinsky (6 August 2007)

Really - Good luck for your mare anyway.  My first time too.  I should say nothing and just wait for the scan but I keep thinking why are you squirting. I haven't seen her do it since Saturday though.


----------



## DollyPentreath (6 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I haven't seen her do it since Saturday though.

[/ QUOTE ] 

Exactly the same - how funny?! I'm refusing to be excited or post on any threads about having a mare in foal (Like the which stallion have you used this year thread!) until I know for sure.. I'm so scared I'll jinx something.. Scan is Mon the 13th. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (I'm likely to be more neurotic than if I was pregnant myself!!) Best of luck to you too. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*Fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## nijinsky (6 August 2007)

My scan Wed 15th - I've just read the thread about the nail test, never heard of it before. May have to just try this little test tonight - I'm intrigued.  I'll test the other 2 first that I know are definitely not in foal &amp; if I have the guts I'll do the one that hopefully is in foal. Interesting....


----------



## Anastasia (7 August 2007)

Where is AndyPandy when you need him!!


----------

